# My old boy is gone...  :(



## Chirpy (Feb 13, 2012)

Fourteen years, eight months ago we brought home an eight week old rescue puppy; part German Shepherd and part ???   He was 85 lbs. of pure love and devotion to our family for almost 15 years.  He helped raise our eight children and lots of foster children.   He protected our farm animals, including our barn cats... never lost a cat in his eight years on duty here.  The coyotes learned in weeks to give our property a wide berth when we moved in.  The raccoons quit using our barn as a home after he corned three at the same time one night.  He ran from raccoon to raccoon to raccoon (in three different places in the barn) barking until we got out there to see what the commotion was all about.  

Three weeks ago we found a lump... in two weeks it more than tripled in size.   It was cancer - the vet said there was nothing to do except make him comfortable as he wouldn't survive surgery at his age.

Two days ago we had to put him down; he couldn't get up anymore.

He was my boy... he was that dog that really finds an extra special place in your heart.  (Only dog lovers will understand that.)

I will miss him always.


----------



## currycomb (Feb 13, 2012)

sorry. i know that pain


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 13, 2012)

So very sorry.   I totally get it.  He was a great dog.  They are hard to come by.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## elevan (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 14, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, so glad you had those years with a wonderful dog.


----------



## terrilhb (Feb 14, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. He sounds like he was an awesome dog. And so loved and he loved you all back. I hope this poem helps some. Rainbow Bridge 

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown


----------



## Chirpy (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you guys.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

I know how that hurts.


----------

